# Harmony's babies



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm expecting a mix of argente and argente varigated. All have pink eyes (and should!) so looking good. can't wait to see how they colour up. No idea on sexes yet, theyre too small for me still, but my guess is at a very buck heavy litter, I managed to spot one that was definatly a doe a few that were definatly bucks and some that were a bit inbetween, which probably means bucks! (normally does LOL). anyway here are Harmony's 7 babies...










born 4/07/2009

Vi x x x x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

awwww lovely puddle of pinkies :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

had another look today and i *think* there are 4 does and 3 bucks. but don't take my word for it yet! i'm still not 100% on this early sexing malarky!

more pics when i can see some patterns.

Vi x


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

5 days old


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

nice selection of shades in the argentes and we have 2 marked ones


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

A few better photos with my proper cam!

group:









Marked ones, the doe is closest to the front:









Buck:









Doe:









Doe 2:









Buck 2:









Doe 3:









Vi x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Cute :love1


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are just adorable! Aren't they just squeezable at that age! :lol: (completely kidding, of course)


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ahhh argente .. i like red mice with red eyes..it 's so lovley this colours i think


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do too Vivian, thats why I should be getting some Fawns soon  Happy me!!

Vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

I LOVE the marked buck - he is super cute.

But then they're all scrummy.

Ali


----------

